# Carbon



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is what carbon is all about....... if you disagree with this, then your a moron... lol.......











> Activated Carbon
> by Timothy A. Hovanec
> Activated carbon is one of the most misunderstood filtration media available to the hobbyist. Virtually every filter system sold in the aquarium trade contains activated carbon or a section for its use. However, there are many misconceptions about what activated carbon can and cannot do. The purpose of this month's column is to explain some of the basics about activated carbon. More detailed information can be found in two articles I have written on this subject for Aquarium Fish Magazine (May 1993 and May 1998).
> Activated carbon (or just carbon for this article) can be made from almost any organic based material such as wood, coal, peat, coconut shells, and many others. Activating the material means increasing its internal surface area and getting rid of impurities. This is done through a special process which involves heating the material to nearly 2,000 (F in a controlled environment. So the first incorrect myth is that one can reactivate their carbon by placing it in the kitchen oven. This will not work, so don't waste your time and make a mess of the kitchen.
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Timothy A. Hovanec is the man... Props to DonH to giving me a couple links to Timothy's work!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He makes some interesting points and some claims that he justifies by mentioning that this has been shown to be true. I'm not saying I don't believe him but there is a famous saying in statistics, " In God we trust, all others must bring their data." I understand that to list all his control variables and procedures to minimize bias would exceed the scope of the magazine, but is there a way to see his experiment design? I'm sure the man knows what he is talking about but I would be interested in how he came to his conclusions. Thanks Peacock.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ill see what i come up with... im doing some Math home work now.. so hold on to your panties.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Math homework . . . music to my ears. Don't want to get off topic but what are you doing?


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

someone should submit this to the info part of this site


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im playing around with Imaginary and Complex Numbers.. you know this shibby? Teacher?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> im playing around with Imaginary and Complex Numbers.. you know this shibby? Teacher?


Great stuff. I'm getting my degree in pure math in about two months.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

it gives a challange some times.... Math is cake once you know the formulas.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Math is cake once you know the formulas.


Oooh, that's like finger nails on a chalk board to me. Math is turning too much into a cook book type exercise, especially in high schools. "Plug in here and get out answer there."

You would amazed at how math looks when you really get into the underpinnings of how it all works and comes together( math beyond Calc).

But it's good you're enjoying it. I'm off to bed.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i understand how it works.. thats 1 reason i enjoy doing it.. its amazing how everything comes together... but the average Joe never needs to know this.. all he needs is the "cookbook" methods.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Timothy A. Hovanec is the man... Props to DonH to giving me a couple links to Timothy's work!


I found this thread as a result of learning more about activated carbon. Peacock, I would like to see more written by Timothy A. Hovanec, and can you list the links you got from DonH. Thanks!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

There's a TON of info on this site. Take your time...









Dr. Hovanec's Articles from Marineland.com


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

DonH said:


> There's a TON of info on this site. Take your time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Good post!


----------

